# Which horse would be better for halter?



## ilylily11 (Feb 9, 2012)

hey! I was planning on showing my horse in halter for the first time this year. And I have 2 horses...which one would do better in show? Could you please tell me the pros and cons of each horse. Thanks!


Arizona (mare)




18 yrs old




14.3 hands




Quarter horse




001.jpg picture by ilylily411 - Photobucket










Mable (mare)




5 yrs old




14.2 hands




Regstered as paint




november2011003.jpg picture by ilylily411 - Photobucket


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Arizona (not a good conformation shot)
Pros - pretty head, nice neck, feminine head
Cons - thin built, stands a bit off behind, not built like a typical Quarter Horse

Mable
Pros - nice thick build, balanced, no glaringly obvious conformation issues, built more like a typical Quarter Horse/Paint
Cons - not a very feminine head


A better conformation shot for Arizona will help me and others tell you more about her. I really like Mable. Unless a better picture of Arizona shows outstanding conformation, I would choose Mable to show. She looks closer to a halter horse and will probably do better in shows. This is just my personal opinion. I like thicker built horses. Some people and judges may be different.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i agree with SayiWont, Mable is probaly a better choice she just seems better built!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do see where the others are coming from, but Arizona is soooo pretty :lol:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

They're both cute! But from the pictures you have, Mable is definately a better choice for halter.


----------

